

On “Geek” Versus “Nerd” - tatou
http://slackprop.wordpress.com/2013/06/03/on-geek-versus-nerd/

======
lifeguard
Geeks bite the heads off chickens.

To me it is like the difference between the words midget and dwarf.

------
k_kelly
The definition I've found most useful is geeks are obsessed with creating
something and nerds are obsessed with consuming something.

------
dmckeon
Here is a more detailed reference:

<http://brunching.com/images/geekchartbig.gif>

------
themstheones
This discussion is just bike shedding. Just be, man.

------
adamors
Relevant xkcd: <http://xkcd.com/747/>

